# Crysis Configs >:C



## Darkwing (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I have been trying to look for the perfect Crysis config for about 1-2 months now, and whenever I get guarantees that it "Will increase your fps by 40-50" or "It will look like high settings, but will be as demanding as low settings". I end up getting something that looks even more demanding than high settings >:c

Thing is, I need your guys help, your all pretty much my only hope left, because everyone in Crysis forums say that "This guy's config runs better than low settings, but looks a lot like High settings." When I end up with bullshit, even if I mod the config myself to get a performance boost.


The config I am looking for, is a config that looks a lot like medium settings, but will run like low settings, granted, it sounds demanding, but here are a list of things I need in this config:

*My rig sucks at running Cryengine's:*

-Shadows (Unless it's *seriously* low quality shadows.)

-Ice shaders

-Anything above "High" in Physics.

-Game effects

-Particles

-POM

-Colorgrading

-Directx 10

-Resolution

*My rig rocks at running Cryengine's:*

-Sunshafts

-Godrays

-Water

-HDR

-DOF

-Shaders (But ice shaders, it runs ice shaders *terribly*.)

-Textures

-EdgeAA

-Sound

-Directx 9


*My system specs:*

*Video Card:* Up to 896 MB ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics Hypermemory

*Processor: *AMD Athlon 64 dual core processor QL60 (1.9 GHz, 1 MB L2 cache)

*RAM:* 2 GB DDR2 (Will be upgrading to 4 gigs soon.)

*OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit Beta

*Additional Information:*

-I run low settings at lowest resolution at around 30-50 fps average, I want a config that will run at an average of 20-25 Fps, that includes ice levels.

-I can run just about every setting on High/Very High *except* Textures, Shaders, Objects, Physics, Game effects, and particles.

-I am not picky about low resolutions, draw distances, or textures.



So yeah, any help guys? Your my last hope here, Crysis Forums seem to not help at all, and I am sure that there are at least 2-4 Crysis nuts on this forum that can help me here.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 6, 2009)

Weird, your rig doesnt sound too bad, unless youre running the game over 3 huge monitors or something stupid.

I have pretty much the same setup but with a 9800GTX+ and can run it in highest at about 20-50 fps.

I dont know any great custom configs but you could try forcing the game up in a lower DXlevel with (i think)  the -dx9 launch command.


----------



## hollowx64 (Oct 6, 2009)

check this config =P

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1249721

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=28575&sid=db82bd741cb4caa29d18fed67dd53bf2

you could get some other configs to help you in your quest =P.

btw, good luck ^^


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 6, 2009)

hollowx64 said:


> check this config =P
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1249721
> 
> ...



Thanks! I will try these out and see if they will work.

I actually recently just made up my own custom crysis config. But I will try these out and see if they are better.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> *Video Card:* Up to 896 MB ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics Hypermemory



Corect me if i am wrong but is Hypermemory the same as Turbocache. if it is then that probably holding back your performance.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 7, 2009)

The Blue Fox said:


> Corect me if i am wrong but is Hypermemory the same as Turbocache. if it is then that probably holding back your performance.



Yeah, that could be it, too.

Right now, I just designed my own custom config, it looks almost exactly like medium settings (With no shadows.) but with good performance.

But I got a few problems with my config:

I can't enable sunshafts, water caustics, or God Rays. Idk, but when I type out the code on my Autoexec.cfg, the effect never appears in-game.

And when I got medium shaded vegetation, whenever I changed a weapon, the trees would start changing color 0_0

It's not a graphics card glitch, because if I set everything on medium, everything would look alright and the vegetation won't change color like my custom config does.

So yeah, any help on this?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

Why would you want to play crysis?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread is a request for technical help, not a debate about a game's merits.  Please keep it on topic.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> This thread is a request for technical help, not a debate about a game's merits.  Please keep it on topic.


Perhaps I could provide technical assistance if I knew what he wanted out of the game. Didn't think of that, did you?


----------

